# leaving fish on ice



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

A couple of the times this winter I have come across some spots where fishermen have left piles of fish laying on the ice from prior outtings Seems like such as waste. 
Isn't this illegal?


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Yes, illegal.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Is it illegal? I dont think it would be aslong as the person dont have over there limt. Is it right?? No it isnt but illegal i dont think so correct me if im wrong. 


Rob


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Not illegal, not right either but.........


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Unless it's something like the gobies or other invasive species, I don't know why someone would do that, unethical to me. I saw a bunch of bluegills someone left. I guess they're fishing's version of the slob hunter.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Wanton waste laws only pertain to waterfowl I beleive. In this case it is tough to say right or wrong. IMHO Bluegill, walleye, trout, crappie, perch, pike etc it would be wrong IMHO but if it was bowfin, carp, suckers etc then it isn't so wrong in my book. Look how many carp are shot in bowfishing tourneys to be dumped somewhere to rot. Is that right? Thats the problem with a blanket law for wanton waste. JMO

Ganzer


----------



## Bunky (Feb 2, 2008)

I never could figure out why people were doing this, unless they were catching fish and then they got some bigger one and their limit and then by then the smallest ones were dead... Just my thought, 

I see this often but only 1 or 2 and usually small ones..


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Tough to have a livewell on the ice. I guess if you decided to keep them then they must have been good enough at the time so count em and keep em 

ganzer


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

MERGANZER said:


> Wanton waste laws only pertain to waterfowl I beleive. In this case it is tough to say right or wrong. IMHO Bluegill, walleye, trout, crappie, perch, pike etc it would be wrong IMHO but if it was bowfin, carp, suckers etc then it isn't so wrong in my book. Look how many carp are shot in bowfishing tourneys to be dumped somewhere to rot. Is that right? Thats the problem with a blanket law for wanton waste. JMO
> 
> Ganzer


You make a valid point but even bowfin, carp and suckers, while we not place a lot of value on them (maybe even find them somewhat bothersome), they do have value ecologically and in the natural order of things. I suppose in a nutshell, I don't like seeing something killed or left to die without good reason. And IMO, leaving fish on the ice falls into this category.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

MERGANZER said:


> Tough to have a livewell on the ice.


Not really, people are just lazy. You could spud out a square of ice but not bust all the way through then in one corner just barely poke through so water bubbles up and you have an instant livewell in the ice - just have to skim any surface ice off once in awhile.

I absolutely hate seeing dead fish on the ice! Where do people think big fish come from? They're not just hatched that way.:rant:


----------



## Bunky (Feb 2, 2008)

Radar420 said:


> Not really, people are just lazy. You could spud out a square of ice but not bust all the way through then in one corner just barely poke through so water bubbles up and you have an instant livewell in the ice - just have to skim any surface ice off once in awhile.
> 
> I absolutely hate seeing dead fish on the ice! Where do people think big fish come from? They're not just hatched that way.:rant:


That's a good idea on the ice live well and I have to agree I don't like to see them laying there goingto waste either


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Much of this topic has to do with ethics and morals, time to move on.


----------

